# New to Dye sublimation



## Fulldye1 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hello guys my name is Mark from a bordering town in deep south Texas. Was looking into getting into the shirt business and sports apparel. Of course like all new people I'm stuck and need contacts. I am very inspired to make full dye shirts by looking at those from boomba, sports55 and so on. Of course I would like to design or maybe subcontractors as well. I am very familiar the way dye sublimation works wonder how much am I looking to spend and what recommendations one would have for someone like me. Pros and cons from just ordering from China and how I can get the most so that I can have room for larger profits. Some say digital printing is the new hottest deal out there. Please help me from making future mistake that will put me financially in the hole. Contact me when possible at [email protected] or just post up info for all to see.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

When dealing with most sports related team jerseys, espcially softball, you will not have the quantity required to make China a worth while proposal. You have to realize team sports means people coming and going. Imagine the cost, time, etc it would take if a team calls and needs to add a jersey for a new player and you need to order a single custom jersey from China or India.

Softball is getting very competitive. I am not sure why but so many people have started to focus on that market driving jersey pricing down. Some of the largest names in softball apparel sub out their dye sublimation jerseys. 

The challenge you will have as a start up is not so much finding a source for jerseys but wrestling away business from the established companies. If I were in your shoes I would spend all my money on sales and marketing and sub out your jerseys until you generate enough business to bring it in-house.


----------



## Fulldye1 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for the infor ill be honest with you there is no competition in my area and all needs to be ordered out of area. But I plan to take your advice since its way cheaper and there is a bigger market for that I just have more opportunitues to make jerseys at this time since I'm affiliated with plenty of athletic organizations.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

You mention full dye shirts,,,,that is a huge investment for that. For full dye you design first, then apply to the material ...then have the shirt made. Hope you have a rich uncle!

As for DTG, that is also a large investment however less than full garment dye..but there is a bit of learning curve, and the ROI time can be huge. This biz is not a make a lot of money quickly. Most of us started slow, low volume and quiet a bit of time before we had a store front.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Fulldye1 said:


> Thanks for the infor ill be honest with you there is no competition in my area and all needs to be ordered out of area. But I plan to take your advice since its way cheaper and there is a bigger market for that I just have more opportunitues to make jerseys at this time since I'm affiliated with plenty of athletic organizations.


I am not sure if your new business is going to be your main source of revenue or something you are doing in your spare time but if it is intended as your full time business you must think national not just your area in Texas. There are not enough jerseys in TX to make a good living. Starting in a region where you have contacts is a great way to start though. These are people who will trust you as a new business. Second understand the pricing of your market. Sure you may get an initial order selling softball jerseys for $60+ but in time those people will find your competitors. Typically there are three ways to compete in the sports jersey market - design, price, delivery time.

Figure out how many jerseys you will need to do a month before it makes sense to bring in-house (for us it was 200) and go for it. 

Your on the right track. Dye sublimation is already starting to dominate the sports apparel market and it will only grow. Vinyl, screen printing, DTG are a dying breed in this market.


----------



## Fulldye1 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks you to every one I am absorbing this info and taking all your advice very serious. I plan to do to this a secondary job because my primary is the fire dept. I play softball but see the potential in football jersey and baseball jersey sublimations. For starters past the fact of the process of dye siblimation what and where do u start. What machine should I purchase and how do I make graphics.


----------



## Fulldye1 (Dec 7, 2011)

Riderz I plan to hopefully make a full dye jersey for a local football organization and as well as mutiple teams waiting for me to start. Of course I don't take any orders yet because I feel I don't want to burn the trust I need with minor issues. I have pending orders just really not sure where to start. I live along the border of Mexico making it easier to obtain hand stiched jerseys for a good price with good material. I made my first order of hand stiched custom football jerseys from Pakistan and paid about $25 per jersey and pant. Hell of a deal and great material except that the sticching started to become undone after the first wash. Not something I want to put my name behind. But that was my first order and it was mine so I learned going over seas gives u a delay and u just can't make a quick return if something is wrong. In Mexico you can get a full custom jersey pro grade for.35 as in the us it will cost u 55 to make. But these are diffrent things I would like to offer. My ultimate goal would be to have an in house stich and sublumation fabrication of all sports wear and sypplies.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Everyones market is unique to them. I would give caution on spending too much time on football, soccer, or basketball. These markets are typically driven by the league not the team. I have yet to see, not that they do not exist, leagues in the above sports that have really cool full dye sublimation uniforms. Most are very simple jerseys that they can provide teams for the least amount of money. That is not the market for dye sublimation. I would concentrate on sports where the team purchases the jersey not the league. Teams love to have the coolest jersey at the event and that is what drives this market.


----------



## Fulldye1 (Dec 7, 2011)

What type if business do u provide


----------



## Fulldye1 (Dec 7, 2011)

What are some more recomindations the info provided is very informative. Thank you all ahead of time i know that some questions are very repatative but if a mistake can be prevented i would like to know how. Not exactly where i want to be. If i want to make full dye sublimated sports wear lile sports55 team uniforms where would i obtain the knowledge softwear and equipment. What should i do in house and what can i subcontract for starters. Please provide me with much needed information. Should i just aquire consulting services and spend money that i need to direct somewhere else.


----------



## baddjun1 (Aug 5, 2009)

Mark, you just gotta do the research on the forum. Check out conde.com (a preferred vendor on the left) for ideas on sublimation printing: printers, inks, papers, presses, etc. They also have excellent videos on these topics. Good luck!


----------



## JNEXTSUBLYEXTRA (Dec 15, 2011)

hello, I am in France. I have my own company. And I sell J-NEXT Subly inks. It works really so well with all fast machines : Mimaki JV5, Epson 9700 (printhead DX6, TFP).


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Xavier..... Self promotion is against forum rules. Don't be surprised if the mods remove you posts.


----------



## JNEXTSUBLYEXTRA (Dec 15, 2011)

ok sorry. I will pay attention next time.


----------



## Fulldye1 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for the support and attention i am getting for this post. Basically it comes down to the fact that i want to learn how to make a full dye jersey because i have the opportunity to make about 400 diffrent jerseys for starters and about 200 baseball ect. I want to be in the same shoes as many of you all in these post are. I read almost every night and have seen almost every youtube video but really dont have to whole grasp of cut sew and sublimation, how it works what would be better to subcontract. Where to get things and so on. I have a goal to be up and running December 2012 but need to have way more info before i put my name on it. Someone please help.


----------



## Fulldye1 (Dec 7, 2011)

???????? Anyone do consulting??????????


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

Please do not mention Sports55...brings back horrible nightmares of when i use to work there, lol.

They use Mimaki JV4 (if i recall correctly), and a ATI roll press.


I was the Art Director there for 2 years.


----------



## MAAG (Feb 20, 2012)

Hello, Mark.
Don't be shy to look south the border before crossing the ocean!
There are some good Mexican manufacturers that can provide you the garments you need plus the following advantages:
NAFTA - duty free garments
way much faster transit times
much cheaper transportation (because they are close)
You can call them on the phone because they are in the same time zone
Most Mexican manufacturers do not work through agents like China does.

Let me know if you need me to recommend you one.

Good luck on your new adventure!!


----------



## Fulldye1 (Dec 7, 2011)

sounds really good something i need i live about 8 miles from the border so this is something i really need.


----------



## Fulldye1 (Dec 7, 2011)

Any idea of who can help me out in mexico


----------



## MAAG (Feb 20, 2012)

Fulldye1 said:


> Any idea of who can help me out in mexico


Frankly I do not these guys but you may give them a try. Their name is CBR Sports FABRICACION DE ROPA PARA EL FOOTBALL AMERICANO. | Ropa - Accesorios

Tel: +52 (55) 5613-2057
email: [email protected]


----------



## Neeliea1 (Sep 24, 2013)

Hello I was wondering if you know where to buy jersey? I also wanted to know if you can do sublimation on a jersey and how much would you charge!?


----------

